# This word is more used than that one



## Andrew___

Hi guys,

I hope you have all been well.

In MSA, to say "This word is more used than that one", can I say: 
هذه الكلمة مستخدمة اكثر من تلك الكلمة
 
Andrew


----------



## Haroon

Al Sulhafa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I hope you have all been well.
> 
> In MSA, to say &quot;This word is more used than that one&quot;, can I say:
> هذه الكلمة مستخدمة اكثر من تلك الكلمة
> 
> Andrew


 
Yes you can . or تستخدم هذه الكلمة أكثر من الأخرى ( تلك)


----------



## Code Man

Yes , This write الطريقة صحيحة


----------



## Little_LIS

Or you can say   أكثر استخداما

(Akthar este5tdaman )


----------



## Josh_

If you just wanted to express that one word is more common than another you could say هذه الكلمة أشيع من الأخرى .


----------



## ayed

*تستخدم هذه الكلمة اكثر من تلك *


----------



## Little_LIS

Josh_ said:


> If you just wanted to express that one word is more common than another you could say هذه الكلمة أشيع من الأخرى .


 
We can't say اشيع 
It is اكثر شيوعا


----------



## ayed

Josh_ said:


> If you just wanted to express that one word is more common than another you could say هذه الكلمة أشيع من الأخرى .


 , Surely.


----------



## licinio

Josh_ said:


> If you just wanted to express that one word is more common than another you could say هذه الكلمة أشيع من الأخرى .


 
I suppose you could also use the verb and masdar تداول
هذه الكلمة أكثر تداولا من الأخرى
هذه الكلمة متداولة أكثر من الأخرى


----------



## cherine

Dr.Susy said:


> We can't say اشيع
> It is اكثر شيوعا


Yes, I agree with Dr. Susy. I don't think ashya3 is used any way, but akthara shuyuu3an is the right superlative of the adjective شائع .



licinio said:


> I suppose you could also use the verb and masdar تداول
> هذه الكلمة أكثر تداولا من الأخرى
> هذه الكلمة متداولة أكثر من الأخرى


Yes, this is also right.


----------



## Andrew___

So is it correct to say that اكثر شيوعا  is more used than أشيع?  
(Sorry, couldn't resist )


----------



## cherine

I really don't think that ashya3 is correct at all. So yes, أكثر شيوعاً is the correct form.


----------



## VicHanson

Here is another كلمه دارجه you might want to add to your arsenal, in addition to all the good suggestions offered so far…

  دارج: popular, common, in circulation, in vogue/fashionable, widespread. 

  As in:

  هذه الكلمه دارجة اكثر من تلك
  (this word is more widespread/common than that one)

  لم تعد الفساتين ذات الالوان الفاقعه دارجة هذا الصيف
  (bright-colored dresses are no longer in vogue this summer)

  المصطلح دارج في استعماله رغم انه خاطئ في تركيبه
  (the expression is common in its usage even though it is wrong in its construction)


----------



## ayed

cherine said:


> I really don't think that ashya3 is correct at all. So yes, أكثر شيوعاً is the correct form.


I am very sure that it is correct to say either of them ( ashya3) or akthar shuyu3an .


----------



## Andrew___

I spoke to three Moroccan teachers of fusHa, and they were all highly opposed to this word اشيع 

Apparently it is not possible to use under any circumstance.

I therefore propose to avoid this word اشيع like the plague


----------



## ayed

Al Sulhafa said:


> I spoke to three Moroccan teachers of fusHa, and they were all highly opposed to this word اشيع
> 
> Apparently it is not possible to use under any circumstance.
> 
> I therefore propose to avoid this word اشيع like the plague


 Well, it is up to you which one to use.What I mean is that if it is acceptable to use it.


----------

